# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Шуточка. Антон Чехов. (Короткометражный фильм.)

## Lampada

Фильм снят по одноименному рассказу А. П. Чехова "Шуточка"  -  http://public-library.narod.ru/Chekhov. ... tochk.html
Текст читает Сергей Безруков.    http://www.radiorus.ru/audio.html?id...&doc_id=215020

----------


## kamka

Боже, я этот рассказ уже почти наизусть знаю, все студенты на моим курсе на зачёт его читали, и так каждый из нас не только его дома миллион раз читал, но ещё двадцать раз потом других слушал на занятиях.
Кстати, у меня есть мп3 файл с записом "Шуточки" прочитанной Сергием Долгоруким, мне кажется, он даже лучше чем Попов прочитал, могу поделиться, если кто-то заинтересован.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Боже, я этот рассказ уже почти наизусть знаю, все студенты на моим курсе на зачёт его читали, и так каждый из нас не только его дома миллион раз читал, но ещё двадцать раз потом других слушал на занятиях.
> Кстати, у меня есть mp3-файл с записью "Шуточки"*,* прочитанной Серг*е*ем Долгоруким, мне кажется, он даже лучше*,* чем Попов прочитал, могу поделиться, если кто-то заинтересован.

 Ты уверена, что не _Сергеем Безруковым_?   ::

----------


## kamka

хаха, ты, конечно, права, Оля!   ::  даже не знаю откуда этот "долгорукий" у меня взался!  
вот, оттуда можно Сергея скачать:  http://media.theatre.ru/audio/bezrukov/work/joke.mp3

----------


## Zaya

> Ха*-*ха, ты, конечно, права, Оля!   Даже не знаю*,* откуда этот "долгорукий" у меня вз*я*лся!

----------

